# Wanna Join Me?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Anyone here a member of the Wake County range in Holly Springs? If so, interested in hitting the range on Tuesday evening? Let me know, we can meet up there.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Raincheck*

I'm a member, but if I go Tuesday that will be the third time in about 2 weeks and my wife may become suspicious as to why I am going so much. She might accuse me of having an affair with the Sig. :smt033 Actually, I'm running really low on ammo, but once I'm back to acceptable levels, not just one box in the safe, I'll be glad to meet up.

On a side note, the RO I was chatting with on Thursday about the place being a mad house (30 minute wait to shoot when I was leaving around 7:30) said the best nights now are Fridays. Apparently they are like when the place first opened and very few people there, unlike Tuesday and Thursday nights.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I can never get there on Fridays, I'm always working and am usually the closing manager. I've never really had a huge problem on Tuesday nights. I always figured the weekends were insane, which is why I don't go then.

Let me know when you are better stocked on ammo and we'll meet up. I might even bring my two newest with me (the springfield and the .308).


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've tried to go the last 2 times they had the orientation so I could get my range card there. Never made it. Maybe the third time will do it...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've never gone on the weekends either figuring it would be insane. I'll keep checking Wally World for ammo and I also have a 500 round can on back order from Georgia Arms, so I should have more than 100 rounds soon.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> I've tried to go the last 2 times they had the orientation so I could get my range card there. Never made it. Maybe the third time will do it...


Good. Tell them I referred you and I get a free hour. :smt033


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Dang, what would they do if he just started naming a bunch of people that refered him? LOL! If everyone I refered over there told them I had, I swear to God I'd shoot free for two years. 

Hey, P.S. Let me know what they got for 40SW. I shot up everything I had this afternoon, I just couldn't stop! LOL!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Dang, what would they do if he just started naming a bunch of people that refered him? LOL! If everyone I refered over there told them I had, I swear to God I'd shoot free for two years.
> 
> Hey, P.S. Let me know what they got for 40SW. I shot up everything I had this afternoon, I just couldn't stop! LOL!


That would be pretty funny, although they would probably say to pick one.

Just couldn't show any self control huh? That's OK, I went to the range Thursday with the thought of only shooting 100 rounds. I ended up blowing through all 225 rounds I had in my bag. That SRT is just damn fun to shoot fast! :smt033


----------

